

Don't Be Evil? - coderdude
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--Ckz_O6oE0

======
yanw
Story behind this bullshit: [http://www.businessinsider.com/crazy-anti-google-
group-consu...](http://www.businessinsider.com/crazy-anti-google-group-
consumer-watchdog-distributing-cartoon-video-of-eric-schmidt-preying-on-
children-2010-9)

